
Surviving the Hits (2008) - Tomte
https://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com//2008/06/18/surviving-the-hits/
======
lonelappde
Tomte keeps pushing this article, but nobody cares (except mods?)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=surviving+the+hits](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=surviving+the+hits)

~~~
brownbat
I've been there. Some article or art really lands with me, falls completely
flat with friends or when I post it.

I've also experienced the opposite--a focus of this very article actually--
creating something that catches on much more than I expected.

It's surreal being able to create something that people love and not being
able to exactly know why that one bubbled up in particular.

Feeling a profound connection to some work and not having others see what you
see is the brother of that confusion.

If you want a surprisingly deep meditation on popularity in art, Chris Rock's
Top Five has some interesting dialogues on it. And Chuck Klosterman's "But
What if We're Wrong?" is a good book basically about how unfathomable
popularity is.

